# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Cơm ghẹ, món ngon đảo Phú Quốc - Du lịch Phú Quốc

## hangnt

*Không tảpílù như cơm Hến của Huế, không màu sắc rực rỡ như cơm chiên Dương Châu của Trung Hoa, cơm xào ghẹ Phú Quốc là cốt cách của đất, là tinh túy của biển, là tinh thần của người phương Nam Việt Nam.* 


Thực chất món cơm ghẹ này chỉ là món cơm trộn và xào đã được cách điệu từ món cơm trắng hàng ngày của người nông dân.


Thành phần chính của cơm xào ghẹ Phú Quốc là cơm trắng, thịt ghẹ bóc sẵn, hành tây xắt lát mỏng, tỏi, ít tương cà vàng, dầu ăn. Thịt ghẹ khoảng 300g bỏ vào chảo xào sau khi phi tỏi vàng cùng với hành tây, cơm trắng khoảng một ký cho năm người dùng. Tương cà giúp cho món ăn có màu sắc đẹp, nêm gia vị vào để có hương vị ngon, khi chế biến cũng thể dùng hạt nêm Knorr thay thế cho gia vị.


Theo cô Mỹ Phượng, bếp trưởng Kim Hoa Resort: Cơm xào ghẹ Phú Quốc khi chế biến có màu vàng ươm cũa tơ vàng óng ánh rất đẹp. Cơm khi xào xong được ăn kèm với dưa leo xắt nhuyễn, rau tươi, cà chua xắt lát dùng với nước mắm pha chế sẵn. Đây là món ăn ngon, giàu chất đạm, vị lạ đặc trưng rất ấn tượng và cũng rất khó quên.

Du lịch Phú Quốc, bạn đừng quên món ăn ngon bổ dưỡng này nhé!


*Cách chế biến*

_Nguyên liệu_

500g gạo thơm. Ghẹ tươi: 2 con. Trứng gà: 2 quải. Tỏi băm, muối, hạt nêm, tiêu, đường, dầu ăn, hành lá.

_Cách làm_

Cơm nấu vừa chín tới, bới ra, để nguội. Ghẹ luộc vừa chín, bóc vỏ gỡ lấy thịt, xào qua với tỏi, nước mắm, bột nêm, gia vị. Trứng đánh đều, chiên vàng, thái hột lựu. Phi thơm tỏi, cho cơm vào chiên đều. Cho thịt ghẹ, trứng vào đảo đều. Nêm gia vị vừa ăn. Cắt hành ngò rắc lên trên, dùng nóng với dưa chua và nước mắm ớt (hoặc nước tương).





Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour TP.HCM - Phú Quốc - TP.HCM 3 ngày 2 đêm giá 1.379.000VNĐ/Khách* - *Tour TP.HCM - Phu Quoc - TP.HCM 3 ngay 2 đem gia 1.379.000VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *Tour du lịch Phú Quốc* - *Tour du lich Phú Quốc*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Phú Quốc click vào *du lịch Phú Quốc* - *du lich Phu Quoc*

----------


## loplipop

Mình là khoái món cơm hải sản lắm
Cơm ghẹ chắc là đặc sản PQ

----------

